# Natural Cannabis Insecticide



## ozzydiodude

:watchplant: :farm: This reciepe is By Ed Rosenthal Copied from "The Best of High Times Vol. 13"

1 quart water
1/2 pint (8 oz ) denatured alcohol
6 oz very red hot chili peppers. (if there ars no fresh
                                   use 1/2 oz dried chili pepper)
3 strong cigarettes
1 teaspoon Dr. Bronners peppermint soap
              (hxxp://drbonner.com/DBSM/PEP.htm)
1/4 easpoon dishing detergent
3 orange peels
2 oz garlic.

Directions: Heat water to lukewarm. Pour into blender and add chili peppers, garlic, cigarettes, and orange peels. Blend intil liquified. Heat to simmering, Let cool to 150 degrees. Add alcohol and let cool. Strain Add soap and detergent.
Note: this procedure creates terribe odors. Do in well ventilated room, or outdoors.

Spray on the plants or use as dip. be sure to get underside of all leaves . Repeat  every other day about five times. It leaves a residue, so rinse every second or third application.

:48: :tokie: :48:

 :headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## White WidowMaker

I am concerned this will damage the plant.

How long have you been using this?  Any damage or bad effects?


----------



## ozzydiodude

I started using in mid 80's outside have had no problem outside. i spray the plant along with a 10' circle around the plants. once a month it seen to repail deer also but I can not confirm this.

Inside you must leave fans running it evaparate the solution or it will cause brown spots(tabacco I think)


----------



## White WidowMaker

So then why not leave out the tobacco?

There was a guy who posted here last year who recommended using a few drops of olive oil, a drop or two of palmolive dishwashing soap, all mixed together in water and then sprayed to get rid of those little white flies.  It worked for me.

Another guy recommended using cinnamon to repel ants.  I tried it, but it didn't do anything to prevent pests.


----------



## ozzydiodude

I have seen ISO/water do the same thing the alcohol pull plant oils out of plant. It all come down to what works for you the best for you.


----------



## naturalhi

Seems like overkill to me, I've used garlic tea for indoor pests for years. cigs are known killers, peppers are also are known to kill insects. but alcohol and orange peels? The soap's to break the surface tension of water(so it won't bead on the leaves and cause burning)! 

All in all seems like more work than necessary, just K.I.S.S. it!>) "Keep it Simple Silly"


----------



## ozzydiodude

A lot of thing are overkill to some people. K.I.S.S is the best no dought. But if you look at who wrote this receipe "Ed Rosenthal" it is hard to go againest.


----------



## White WidowMaker

How exactly does the garlic solution work?  What does it consist of, and how do you make it and apply it?  Sounds like good natural remedy if it works.



			
				naturalhi said:
			
		

> Seems like overkill to me, I've used garlic tea for indoor pests for years. cigs are known killers, peppers are also are known to kill insects. but alcohol and orange peels? The soap's to break the surface tension of water(so it won't bead on the leaves and cause burning)!
> 
> All in all seems like more work than necessary, just K.I.S.S. it!>) "Keep it Simple Silly"


----------



## White WidowMaker

Applying isopropyl alcohol on your plants sounds very risky of damaging.  In nature alcohol would not be used, so why use it?



			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I have seen ISO/water do the same thing the alcohol pull plant oils out of plant. It all come down to what works for you the best for you.


----------



## ozzydiodude

The alcohol is to kill the bugs on contact. When you are fighting bugs any thing that works go for it. The more you use one thing the more likely the bugs become use to it. Rotating different type of treatment works best indoors.. Outside Mother Nature does all the fighting, there are bugs that feed of bugs.


----------



## White WidowMaker

Yeah, maybe, but it sounds like Isopropyl alcohol would also damage your plant leaves on contact immediately drying out vital vessels just like it does your skin on contact.


----------



## ozzydiodude

The alcohol is diluted to 50% it evaporates quickly doing little harm. WWM do you know who "Ed Rosenthol" is? If you do why are you questioning his receipe so much? this was writen in the early 80's.


----------



## naturalhi

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> How exactly does the garlic solution work?  What does it consist of, and how do you make it and apply it?  Sounds like good natural remedy if it works.



Boil a pint of water, add a table spoon of powdered garlic, let steep overnight, strain into spray bottle, spray at plants, bottom of leaves as well as top, kill bugs, repeat if they return.

This isn't science, so the portions may be adjusted as desired.

Methinks someone has a hero fixation, Maybe I'll write and published a book telling all about how gardening doesn't have to be exactly this way or that way, it doesn't have to be rocket science!>O


----------



## ozzydiodude

Naturalhi,I don't have a hero fixation. But do you know of anyone who has published more about their finding on growing marijuana.  

Your Garlic receipe does it work on eggs that the bugs lay or do you have to reapply often.

Growing is a type of science in a way. you mix chemical compounds together. Soils, nutes, ferts, water and seeds to bring plants to life.


----------



## nvthis

I know who Ed Rosenthol is, and I will _totally_ question his recipe. If you were to search it on line you would find that using cigarettes, or any tobacco product for that matter, isn't the best idea ever. Cannabis, along with other various crop plants (tomato, potato, peanut etc.), is susceptible to *Tobamovirus*. Otherwise commonly known as *tobacco* or *mosaic virus*. It can be carried by raw tobacco products (ie. cigarettes, cigars) Not good. I know of a few people who have tried it and never had a problem but who in their right mind (and with web surfing capabilities) would ever put this on their prized plants? I wanted to try this method myself but after doing even a minimal amount of research it was obvious that this is a very poor idea.

So yeah, sorry but on this one I gotta say.... "whatever, Ed"!



			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The alcohol is diluted to 50% it evaporates quickly doing little harm. WWM do you know who "Ed Rosenthol" is? If you do why are you questioning his receipe so much? this was writen in the early 80's.


----------



## ozzydiodude

WHY PUT ANYTHING ON YOUR PLANTS? Let nature run its course. If you get anything congradulations.


----------



## nvthis

Hmm, don't get me wrong, the other ingredients seem fine. I just question the use of tobacco. Maybe the orange peels are for the smell? Either way, when faced with a spidermite/thrip/caterpiller/whitefly infestation that threatens to dismantle your efforts it is a fight to the death. If tobacco is your last weapon and all others have been exhausted, by all means use it. I just don't see it ever coming to that. I think the big attraction for nicotine (obviously an effective pesticide) is it can be aquired for free.


----------



## ozzydiodude

I believe the orange peels previde citric acid. this has been use as a bug repellant,in the past , Ido not know if it works or not. The nicotine is a effective pesticide.. 
You are not putting tobacco on plants just the juices extracted when the mixture was simmered. I will admit it most likely has all the bad thing in tabacco in it. But that is why you rinse after you apply. Something you should do after useing any bug treatment.


----------



## nvthis

You might be right about the orange peels Oz. I don't know.

As for the tobacco, the recipe clearly states 'luke warm' water not simmering. To simmer this recipe would possibly deminish or even negate the effect of the alcohol making it a frivolous and unnecessary ingredient.

Further, the inherent problems of exposing your plants to viral infection by using tobacco products still stand. Even in the 'juice'.

The only way I can see around this is to simmer the mixture _without_ the alchohol, allow to cool, then add. (Unfortunately I wouldn't have the slightest clue what effect that kind of heat would have on the nicotine. It is possible that to simmer it would break it down and cause it to be another usless ingredient. These type of environmental stressors can break down chemicals very quickly. Any pest control tech will attest to that)

It would be curious to know if the alchohol, added when the mix has cooled, would destroy any possibilities of any existing virus. I suppose it may be possible but let me tell you this...

Tobacco/Mosaic virus treatment: NO cure.

Tobacco/Mosaic virus eventual outcome: DEAD plant

Tobacco/mosaic virus viability: CONTAGIOUS

Seems reasonable that this would be a last choice. 

By the way, Oz, my ring tone is 'Crazy Train' Has been for years.


----------



## ozzydiodude

ozzydiodude/ said:
			
		

> Directions: Heat water to lukewarm. Pour into blender and add chili peppers, garlic, cigarettes, and orange peels. Blend intil liquified. Heat to simmering, Let cool to 150 degrees. Add alcohol and let cool. Strain Add soap and detergent.
> Note: this procedure creates terribe odors. Do in well ventilated room, or outdoors.
> 
> Spray on the plants or use as dip.
> 
> :48: :tokie: :48:
> 
> :headbang2: :bong1:


This is in the orginal post I typed in straight out of "High times Even put in the tpyeo


----------



## nvthis

Haha! That's on me. I read that thing like three times and still didn't register the 'simmering' instruction. Well, risk it if ya wanna! Let us know if it come out...


----------



## ozzydiodude

Post#3 I said I have been using since 80's.


----------



## naturalhi

Ozzie, Actually I don't use that just now, I bought some concentrate for fruits and veggies at the store this time!>D

NVthis, I hear ya, and if one uses cigarette tobac what might the hundreds of other chemicals the companies add, do to the plants!>O


----------



## purplephazes

does this info refer to natural plant i.e (green) tobacco or any packet or pouch tobacco.. chewing tobacco..??


----------



## ozzydiodude

purplephazes sorry about not answering but 3 strong cigs is dried tabacco. Camels,Pall Malls, Lucky Strikes,etc I have never used Rub or chewing tobacco but I quess it would work. You are just after the nicitine in the tobacco IMO


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *ozzie*...thanks for another weapon i can add to my arsonal:aok:  those pesky little mites do get ammuned..I have a few questions please...

1.  how long does this solution last?  

2.  when you say wash off every three days..does this meen just spray with water?  

thanks


take care and be safe..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> purplephazes sorry about not answering but 3 strong cigs is dried tabacco. Camels,Pall Malls, Lucky Strikes,etc I have never used Rub or chewing tobacco but I quess it would work. You are just after the nicitine in the tobacco IMO


 

what about a nicotine patch:rofl:   just playing...Now i need to go find someone i can Bumb a few smokes from:giggle:  they are to much $$$ 4me ..and dont they have nicotine gum..:spit:

Sorry  *ozzie*...Im High as Hell...and my Ring tone is " FlyN  High again" :lama:


----------



## ozzydiodude

Hey 4u The solution keep in the refrig for three month that I can confirm. Yes just spray with plain water to rinse off the residue the solution leaves. Be sure to turn fans back on after spraying or you might get a few brown spots on sunleaves. I have Not needed to treat a flowering plant yet, And HLH I never do. Thank for


----------



## naturalhi

I found my recipe for garlic insecticide, I left a few things out of first post;

Naturalhi's Jungle Juice recipe;>P

1 qt. jar full of water
4-5 T powdered Garlic
 let stand for in sun all day! Then sit in the frige till needed=>)

Strain 1/4 c of the tea through a coffee filter into a spray bottle.

Finish filling sprayer with water.

Add several drops of scented dish soap (unless you like garlic smelling plants).

Shake, spray at a fly if it starts flying or crawling all wonky you got the formula right.>) 

When I get invaded, I lay some cover fire as i cross the border into the invaded area to liberate the hostages!>D  

Then I use a flanking maneuver up under the leaves, which catches them by surprise every time => O   

After that, I spray every couple or 3 days to get the hatchlings, this usually takes care of the prob for a while, till I forget to quarantine a clone brought in from outside the system /.>\


----------



## ozzydiodude

Hey naturalhi is The T in"4-5 t powered Garlic" fot Teaspoon or Tablespoon? Thanks for taking the time to look up your receipe. WE need more weapons of bug destruction and less of human destruction.


----------



## cubby

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I started using in mid 80's outside have had no problem outside. i spray the plant along with a 10' circle around the plants. once a month it seen to repail deer also but I can not confirm this.
> 
> Inside you must leave fans running it evaparate the solution or it will cause brown spots(tabacco I think)


 


    I'm no deer but this would repell me....


----------



## naturalhi

Oz;

T is for Tablespoon; t is for teaspoon. I'm not a rocket scientist and I don't ever use exacting parameters, if one doesn't want to make a concentrate to save for afters.....that's OK too. The little wicker baskets, or little devices that look like a pair of scissors with two teaspoons w/multiple holes in them cupped together like the old folks used to use to make tea before those cute little bags we all use these days can still be found in specialty stores, or just spoon a teaspoon or two into a square of folded cheese clothe gather up the corners and tie with string and pop into a pint jar fill with hot water let it steep and cool then into a spray bottle. Voila! works well in my grow rooms=>)

But then so does Spectracide's Garden Insect killer concentrate which I'm using at present. 'cause it says we might harvest the same day as use without adverse effects.......but on the back label it says May be harmful if inhaled, swallowed, or absorbed through skin????? so as I say "It just doesn't matter...and what if it did!"

Anyhow! Bugs are bad but easy to be rid of if one will keep at them 'till we don't see anymore evidence of them either in the air or on the leaves bottom  as well as top!>)


----------



## zipflip

i whipped up a concoction similar myself for my outdoor grow last year
 except mine was only tad of dish soap some crushed red pepper. some chili powder some garlic cloves minced and some the orange peals. i don know if it was bad to do it but i steeped it in kettle a  couple hours and let it cool strained it and popped it in spray bottle. and it didnt hurt my plants any.  i did have all males but like 6 or 7 outta over 20 tho so who knows. maybe that was why too lol  idk?


----------



## uptosumpn

ok, I hear everybody remedies and concoctions, potions and beetle juice, lol!! But what about just using some damm LADYBUGS??? and yes, a lil neem oil or einstien oil, safer soap, and pyrthine<spelled wrong<, fogger, but yall know what i'm talking about...wont hurt either...RIGHT??!!


----------



## naturalhi

Upto; Yes those all work, but, naturallyhi speaking they're not found in our pantries. To me natural insecticide is something that, if I ingested it, wouldn't be toxic to me or any other warm blooded animal like humans!>D


----------



## DonJones

More fat on the fire, BUT why not use ladybugs to control the pests since they eat virtually anything with a soft body or larva?

Also, I have heard of no downsides to using Neem Oil in H2o for a pesticide other than it wont store after it is mixed up.  It is my understanding that neem is consumed for food in some parts of the world and the insect repelling characteristics were developed by GOD or NATURE, depending upon your particular belief system, over a long time and I will guarantee that I have more faith in THEM  than in any grower.

As to the effect of boiling, much less simmering, the tobacco tea on the nicotine, think about the fact that burning tobacco is a lot hotter than boiling water and the nicotine doesnt break down when someone is smoking it.

I would suggest researching it to be sure, but it seems like 200+ degrees in water for any length of time is very likely to destroy almost any plant born virus because plant viruses have no need to develop the ability to withstand that kind of heat.

Another reason for the soap is that breaking the water surface tension and dissolving oils lets the water drown most air breathing insects.

Also, does anyone know what ED recommends today?  Maybe he would have a different recommendation to day.  Also, just because you publish a lot does NOT necessarily mean you are either knowledgeable or telling the truth about the subject.   No I am NOT accusing Ed of either, just saying finding someone to publish ** doesnt make it any less **.  Likewise, truth and knowledge are NOT dependent upon the author having published even one article, much less a lot of them and/or books.

KEEP CRITCALLY THINKING ABOUT EVERY THING YOU SEE, READ AND/OR HEAR!  Remember, even Ed and Jorge at one time were no more informed that the first time grower of today.  Yes, I very much appreciate the learning and sharing of their knowledge of those that went before, BUT THERE WILL NEVER COME THE DAY THAT ANYONE OF US CAN NOT DISCOVER SOMETHING NEW THAT SETS THE OLD KNOWLEDGE ON ITS HEAD.

PS: When I use upper case letters it is to draw attention to the content, NOT to be shouting or rude.

Don Jones


----------



## ozzydiodude

The only problem with ladybugs is They are not going to get rid of bugs. they eat only what they need to live. If you have a bug infection ladybugs will never bring them under control. You have to use several different treatments. If not the bug that servive will be more resisant t the next time. By using this spray NCI, ISO/water, neems oil and others you will give your plants the best change of growing bug free. That is the reason I posted this another weapon for use in the war on bugs.


----------



## daddyo

i am glad i read this thread.
beforehand i really didn't think putting tobacco on your girlies was a good idea.
i had heard about a disease that comes from using tobacco.
but after reading here, and mulling it over, i must say tobacco cant be good for your plants, no matter who or what is said about it.
show me one instance where tobacco was beneficial to a human. just one. and i mean physiologically, not sociologically.
if i dont want it in me, im not gonna put it on me girlies! 
just my 1 1/2 cents worth.

edit: need to qualify this, i am not opposed to tobacco per say as much as i am to cigarettes.
the **** that they put in them things... we all know it aint right!


----------



## skoomaman

i havent tried this but my problem is ants. would a circle of fly catchers on the ground work or does this just get covered by dirt?


----------



## sundancer245

if i dont want it in me, im not gonna put it on me girlies! 


:yeahthat:  makes sense to me lol


----------



## DonJones

Daddyo,

For your information, tobacco -- not the adulterated crap in cigarettes today, has many beneficial uses.  It will pull the venom out of insect stings, sooth sunburns and I have heard of poultices being used to kill infections too, and the extracted and concentrated nicotine is the most effective organic insecticide that I've found.  In fact until the "invention" of DDT nicotine was the standard high strength commercial insecticide.

*However,  I agree about smoking cigarettes.*

Someone asked if what we were trying to get out of the tobacco was the nicotine and I don't remember seeing an direct answer so *Yes it is the nicotine in the tobacco that is the insecticidal ingredient that you are trying ot extract*.  Please forgive me if this has already been clearly stated.

Incidentally, if you can get high quality cigars or pipe tobacco, it has a lost less additives than cigarettes.  I'm not sure about snuff or chew.  They are probably pretty well laced with god knows what to either enhance the flavor or the shelf life.


----------



## Cormerdamus

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Another guy recommended using cinnamon to repel ants. I tried it, but it didn't do anything


 
Sprinkle a 40/60 mixture of ground up white chalk and ground black pepper around the plants. Shouldn't hurt the plants in anyway as far as I know, but ants avoid it so if you surround the plants with it, it should work. Just make sure there is enough to get a half inch wide strip all around the plants leaving no open spot for them to go through. It's an old trick for keeping em out of the house. But I've never actually tried it around plants before so test it out on a flower or something to make sure it own't effect the soil.


----------



## DonJones

The active ingredient in most of the insecticides before DDT was nicotonic (sic) acid.  I saw an ad some where recently for it at a garden supply house.

Applied by itself it should be effective on any insect not known to eat tobacco plants.  However, I have NOT heard about it having any fungicidal properties, but neither have heard that it doesn't kill molds and mildew either.

I would think it would be a very effective safe organic additive to insecticidal soap  which would also act as wetting agent to increase the effectiveness of the nicotonic acid.

If you can get it, then it should be very effective for most kinds of insects just by itself and the residue, if any, from foliar spraying would be even less harmful than smoking a tobacco pipe or a good cigar, both of which are a lot safer than all the additives in cigarettes.

If you are looking for an effective organic insecticide or additive, then check it out.


----------



## ozzydiodude

Thanks Don I will look into it:48:eace:


----------

